# Using a Laptop as a Source



## DanMan (Jul 18, 2008)

I am not very well versed in the world of computers. Normally when I have a problem, say downloading, I seek the help of my 10 year old.(OMG dad, that's so easy!)
Anyway, can someone clue me in as to what hardware I would need to put together an audio system that I could use to demo bookshelf type speakers and maybe test CA drivers, raw drivers.

I figure I need some sort of amp and crossover but have no idea how to choose anything. Also how would I go about connecting the hardware to the laptop?

Looking to be fairly budget minded as I would(obviously) just be getting my feet wet.

Thanks


----------



## cperlas (Jun 13, 2009)

USB DAC. 

There are many choices for those. From there you can connect it to any existing amp you have.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Re the amp, I'm just using an older 100x5 Technics AVR to power some Klipsch speakers and a diy 8" powered sub.

I found it to be tons cheaper (well free since it was mine) when cross shopping against similar powered computer/AV amps...only possible issue in your case would be defeating the internal xovers. I've been to busy to worry with that in my case but the speakers still sound great regardless...

Jeremy


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

1. A decent but cheap 7.1 soundcard.

2. Foobar2000 (Free)

3. 4 way active plugin plus split L/R EQ plugins (Free)

4. 8 channel of amplification or however many you need(no need for a preamp).


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

Autiophile said:


> I use my desktop as my main source at home. It streams content to an Airport Express which has a toslink connection to my receiver. Works quite well.



X2. Add an Ipod touch and you have a remote control too!


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Depending on the Laptop and soundcard used you can do as I do. I plug into my 'mic' connection. Then when the wizard for the soundcard pops up I select the 'mic' connection as a line-out source. Then I use a 3.5mm to RCA cable to my preamp. Just a thought.


----------



## DanMan (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks all for the replies.

I'll try to make sense of things and do some homework.


----------



## Ga foo 88 (Dec 18, 2005)

Nuforce Icon (Integrated Desktop Audio Amplifier, Red Color) | Nuforce Online


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Ga foo 88 said:


> Nuforce Icon (Integrated Desktop Audio Amplifier, Red Color) | Nuforce Online


Stereophile: NuForce Icon USB-input integrated amplifier


----------



## Hernan (Jul 9, 2006)

This DAC sounds nice. I'm using it connnected via toslink from an MacBook, send it a 96/24 signal.
Home HI-FI


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

check out head-fi forums as well: Computer Audio - Head-Fi: Covering Headphones, Earphones and Portable Audio

Some great information on sound cards and DAC's. USB has a limit of 16-bit so that is something to consider, some DAC's obviously upconvert 16 to 24 but have 24 straight out is obviously better, especially in a home environment, in the car its pretty much worthless IMO, too much ambient noise. If you have optical of coax from your laptop then use that and plug into a decent receiver.


----------



## Fixtion (Aug 25, 2006)

i would highly consider using a mac as a source, as many songs today and a few of yesteryears were recorded through a mac.


----------

